# USB wird nicht erkannt - WIN7, 32GB USB



## GXBo (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich habe folgendes - für mich sehr lästiges Problem:

ich habe mir letzte Woche einen neuen Laptop (Toshiba Tecra A11, müsste es sein) sowie einen SONY 32GB USB gekauft. Der USB funktioniert super an meinem SONY BRAVIA TV sowie bei meinem alten Toshiba Laptop.

Nur mein neuer Laptop (Win7, 64Bit) macht mir Probleme. Er erkennt den USB ganz kurz (ich sehe ihn im Explorer) und dann verschwindet er wieder... er erscheint wieder kurz ... und verschwindet. und das die ganze Zeit.

Das lustige ist das ich ganz kurz darauf zugreifen konnte heute morgen aber kaum hatte ich den Explorer geschlossen war er wieder weg und das Problem fing von vorne an.

Bis jetzt ist nichts auf dem Rechner - da er ja neu ist - außer Office 2010, ein paar Toshiba Produkte und ein paar Nero-Vorinstallierte Tools (wobei keines davon geht da ich sie alle zuerst kaufen müsste ^^ aber hauptsache sie sind vorinstalliert).

Weiß jmd wo da das Problem sein könnte? Weil ich habe für den USB schon einiges hingeblättert und für den Laptop auch und dann sowas...


Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe


----------



## big-bang90 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo.

Hast du schon mal im Geräte Manager nach geguckt ob der da richtig angezeigt wird?
Und mit welchem Dateisystem ist der Stick formatiert?
MfG


----------



## GXBo (21. Oktober 2010)

meinst du bei datenträgerverwaltung und so? weil in der datenträgervw wird er gar nicht erst angezeigt weil das system in viel zu schnell wieder "auswirft" bzw nicht anzeigt als das ich ihn dort sehe um zB den Laufwerksbuchstaben zu ändern oder so.

er ist mit NTFS formatiert. War zuerst mit FAT aber der Laptop erkennt irgendwie beides nicht ^^ und das ist ärgerlich bei neuen produkten.


----------



## big-bang90 (21. Oktober 2010)

Nein, nicht da wo du den Laufwerkbuchstaben ändern kannst.
Mach ein rechts Klick auf Computer und gehe dann auf Eigenschaften. Dann wählst du links ind der Spalte Geräte-Manager aus und suchst in der Liste den USB Stick.
Hast du schon mal versucht einen anderen USB Stick an den Laptop anzuschliessen?


----------



## GXBo (21. Oktober 2010)

nein habe eigentlich nur den ausprobiert da ich momentan nur diesen einen stick habe. müsste mir schnell einen ausleihen bei jmd. - aber ich bin halt davon ausgegangen das er ohne probleme funktioniert, da ich ja weiß, dass er bei anderen laptops und pcs ohne probleme geht.

aber wenn ich ihn anschließe wird er dann bei den geräten überhaupt angezeigt? das muss ich mal schnell testen.


----------



## big-bang90 (21. Oktober 2010)

Der müsste normal angezeigt werden, da ja die Treiber für den Stick installiert worden sind.
Vielleicht deinstallierst du einfach mal die Treiber und steckst den Stick dann neu ein und guckst mal was passiert.


----------



## GXBo (21. Oktober 2010)

danke  das habe ich mir nämlich auch noch gedacht, dass das vl eine lösung sein könnte.

also einfach dann auf USB-Massenspeichergerät klicken - treiber deinstallieren und dann einfach neu anstecken und abwarten oder?


----------



## big-bang90 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja genau.
Falls du kein USB-Massenspeichergerät finden solltest, klicke mal auf "Ansicht" und dann auf "Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen".
Normalerweise solltest du dann den Stick im Geräte Manager angezeigt bekommen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen.


----------



## GXBo (21. Oktober 2010)

das regt mich nur noch auf ^^

jetzt hab ich den laptop neu gestartet, usb angeschlossen - zack - er ging ^^ daten runterkopiert und hab mir gedacht, gut formatier ihn mal neu - schnellformatiert auf ntfs usw. - und jetzt ist er wieder nicht da.

hab dan mal kurz die treiber deinstallliert, wieder angesteckt - "gerät wird neu installiert... kann jetzt verwendet werden" ^^ denkste XD 

hab wieder das gleiche problem. ich weiß, dass der laptop einen usb-anschluss hat, der usb-geräte auch auflädt wenn der laptop im standby/ruhezustand oder ganz aus ist. aber da stecke ich ihn ja nicht an.


----------



## big-bang90 (21. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst mal versuchen den Stick mit FAT32 zu formatieren. Vielleicht klappt das dann.
Versuch mal die anderen USB Ports an dem Laptop.
Sind alle Updates und Treiber auf deinem Laptop aktuell?


----------



## GXBo (21. Oktober 2010)

ja ich hab den stick schon einmal zurück gesetzt auf seine werkseinstellungen (FAT32) und es hat nicht geklappt. hab es auch mit einer usb-verlängerung versucht für den fall das der usb nicht ganz "rein" geht beim laptop -> ging auch nicht.

ich hab den laptop erst seit 4 tagen und hab eigentlich alles up-to-date. ich schau nachher noch mal kurz nach ob es neue win7-updates gibt aber es müsste eigentlich alles klappen ^^


----------



## big-bang90 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hast du den Stick schon mal an einem anderen PC oder Laptop getestet?


----------



## PC Heini (22. Oktober 2010)

Schau Dir auch mal diesen Link an. http://www.pctipp.ch/praxishilfe/47871/testen_sie_ihren_usb_stick.html
Lese auch mal die nächste Seite im Link durch.
Vlt hilft das was.


----------

